# Favorite Recording of Mozart's Horn Concertos



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Mozart's Horn Concertos, along with his earlier Symphonies and Violin Sonatas, Church Sonatas and the two Piano Quartets, are among his most underrated compositions, if not the most underrated. What is your favorite recording of the concertos and how you will rank them from favorite to least favorite? My favorite recording is..









My order of the Concertos from favorite to least favorite would be,

4
3
2
1


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Baumann/Harnoncourt and Halstead/Hogwood.

Both HIP. I feel these concertos lose a lot of their appeal when played on a modern valved horn.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No contest: Dennis Brain and Karajan. Awesome horn playing.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I just got the Bourgue/Papazian recording with the Sofia Orchestral Ensemble on the obscure Arion label. I'm not too familiar with Mozart's horn concertos so I can't really compare it to other recordings, but hearing a time period natural horn HIP performance would be really interesting to compare it to this performance. The natural horn is one of those things that most people probably either love or hate. Regardless, the quality of this Arion recording is quite good. I wasn't sure what to expect, but I'm quite pleased. 

I like all of the concertos so ranking them is difficult, but No. 2 in E-flat major (K. 417) seems the most appealing to me at the moment.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barry Tuckwel and Dennis Brain , top-notch.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This post reminds me of a lyric from the musical _Wizard of Oz_ -- music by Harold Arlen, lyrics by E.Y. Harburg:

I could while away the hours, conferrin' with the flowers
Consultin' with the rain.
And my head I'd be scratchin' while
my thoughts were busy hatchin'
If I only had a Brain.
Dennis Brain, that is.

A favorite disc in my collection:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Alan Civil with Philharmonia Orchestra and Otto Klemperer

Forget what you think you know about Klemperer's slow & stately style!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Clevenger, Brain, Tuckwell


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Barry Tuckwel and Dennis Brain , top-notch.


Those two plus the one with lyrics.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

DavidA said:


> No contest: Dennis Brain and Karajan. Awesome horn playing.


This. The way Dennis Brain could make such a notoriously intractable beast as the French horn sound so easy to play is just unreal. I'd go as far as to say this is some of the best Mozart playing I've ever heard on any instrument.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

In all seriousness, probably another vote for Dennis Brain.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Suddenly I wonder if O.P drop by from time to time to see those replies.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Fort a natural horn Halstead is really, really good. Just acquired this and would put it equal to the very different Brain recording.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dennis Brain with Karajan on unlistenable mono.

Any of the Barry Tuckwell sets.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart "Horn Concerto No 2" Alan Civil/Rudolf Kempe 
Good recommendation by a dear friend.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Embarrassed to find out that the only recording I have of these on CD is the one by Dale Clevenger with the Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra (CBS). I don't think I've listened to it in decades. So... I guess it's my favourite? I should listen to it again sometime.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> Embarrassed to find out that the only recording I have of these on CD is the one by Dale Clevenger with the Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra (CBS). I don't think I've listened to it in decades. So... I guess it's my favourite? I should listen to it again sometime.


You should give it a listen...it's first rate all the way.


----------

